# Tagine and Spices



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi

I'm new to Dubai and Abi Dhabi. Is there anywhere i could buy Tagine? Tagine is a traditional Maraco's dish. 
Wher can i find some spices? for example indian spices? is there any market selling those?


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a Moroccan friend who had to bring one with her after she came back from vacation, as she couldn't find one locally.

If you do find them for sale here, let us know


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

deira supermarkets are best for this kind of things just go over by Al-Rigga


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Khan Murjan Restaurant at Wafi Mall serves a fantastic Morrocan Tagine and there is a shop in Khan Murjan that sells the pots and the spices.


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> deira supermarkets are best for this kind of things just go over by Al-Rigga


Do u mean Tagines? or you are talking about spices?


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Khan Murjan Restaurant at Wafi Mall serves a fantastic Morrocan Tagine and there is a shop in Khan Murjan that sells the pots and the spices.


Seriously?!! Are u sure? Im gonna pay a visit there, although it is far from my home. Thank u :clap2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

aminr said:


> Seriously?!! Are u sure? Im gonna pay a visit there, although it is far from my home. Thank u :clap2:


Yes, Khan Murjan is a little souk inside Wafi Mall and the restaurant is in the middle of it. I go there regularly for Tagine.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

aminr said:


> Do u mean Tagines? or you are talking about spices?


for the spices


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there somewhere else available? What about Abu Dhabi? Can i find tagine dishes there?
By Tagine i mean a dish like figure below:

4shared . com /photo/_KoPEsXH/tajine-tagine


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have seen plenty of places selling tagines. Tavola, Bloomingales & I am sure many cheaper places have them too. The Morrocan Pavillian at Global Village (which is opening again some time in November) will have them too. All the spices you could wish for are available somewhere in Dubai.
-


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I have seen plenty of places selling tagines. Tavola, Bloomingales & I am sure many cheaper places have them too. The Morrocan Pavillian at Global Village (which is opening again some time in November) will have them too. All the spices you could wish for are available somewhere in Dubai.
> -


Thanks you so much, could you pllease possibly show me the locations? I googled it but i did not find specific info.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Bloomingdales is in Dubai Mall (home section). Tavola - several branches including, Spinnys centre on Al Wasl Road, Town centre Mall, Jumeirah, Mirdiff City Centre & Mall of the Emirates.
-


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Guys, somebody has told me "you may find the 'Tagine' outside in Souk Madinat – Madinat Jumeirah."

But I don't know where that souk is? i took a look at Google earth but there are really lots of places with the same name.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go and buy the Explorer Dubai Street Map.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aminr said:


> Guys, somebody has told me "you may find the 'Tagine' outside in Souk Madinat – Madinat Jumeirah."
> 
> But I don't know where that souk is? i took a look at Google earth but there are really lots of places with the same name.


_outside in_ Souk Madinat. What on earth does that mean? Souk Madinat is in The Madinat complex - between Al Qasr & Mina a Salam hotels. Any taxi should know where it is, although I doubt you 'll find a decent priced tagine there. There is however, a good Moroccan restaurant there - Shoo Fee Ma Fee.
-


----------



## aminr (Oct 1, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> _outside in_ Souk Madinat. What on earth does that mean? Souk Madinat is in The Madinat complex - between Al Qasr & Mina a Salam hotels. Any taxi should know where it is, although I doubt you 'll find a decent priced tagine there. There is however, a good Moroccan restaurant there - Shoo Fee Ma Fee.
> -


So what about Madinat Jumeirah? i don't know why he addressed such that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

aminr said:


> So what about Madinat Jumeirah? i don't know why he addressed such that.


Eh?

Madinat Jumeirah is one name for the whole complex, although most people just know it as The Madinat (which means city).
-


----------



## Whitedove (Sep 10, 2009)

Hash4272 said:


> deira supermarkets are best for this kind of things just go over by Al-Rigga


hi hellokity, are your Moroccan by any chance?


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

Whitedove said:


> hi hellokity, are your Moroccan by any chance?


nope im just American


----------

